# Financing roof/siding



## Argyle (Oct 29, 2016)

We have major renovation to do including roofing, siding, raising a floor, window replacement and maybe upgrade heat pump. Do not have cash.  Have a little room on a credit card, house is in such poor condition, even the WeBuyUglyHouses people didn't want it.  Have good credit and good job, I would like to get some suggestions from maybe one of you who have already been down this road.  Thanks.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 29, 2016)

When money is tight it's really hard to get projects done. Even if you're willing to do it yourself there are tools and material to buy...and time invested to do it. Best advice is prioritize. The top of the list has to be keeping the house structurally sound; weatherproof and dry, preventing water and insect damage.


----------



## VanMark (Nov 14, 2016)

Perhaps you could get a line of credit from bank? Cheaper than conventional financing and credit card charges. Roof would be the number one issue. If it fails it will only damage rest of house.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Nov 15, 2016)

Water kills houses so if it's needed the roof goes first. If it will last a few more years trouble-free then add efficiency first which will help you save money for the roof. People can live in a half-done ugly home but _only_ if it's still standing 

Phil


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2016)

First be realistic, if it's really that bad is it worth fixing?
We have no pictures so anything you get will be well meaning guesses.
No one's going to lend you money if there's no chance there going to get there money back due to condition or location.


----------



## TaylorRoofing (Jan 16, 2017)

One of good solution is trying to get a house renovation loan from bank to to your this home improvement Task.


----------



## Argyle (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok.  Thanks for all the comments.  The roof is done, found a decent contractor that gave a very fair price.  Looks nice, and no more water getting in.

Next concern is windows and siding.  I have masonite siding now, there is some water damage on the back.  I am going to replace the windows as well and have decided to do one side at a time.  I have received to pieces of advice from friends, one suggests using replacement windows, the other new construction windows.  I will be removing the masonite siding, fixing anything I find under it and replacing with vinyl siding.  The guy that suggests NC windows, states because it is easy and it comes pre-wrapped and installed with j-channel for siding.  Thoughts?
 I have about 2 months worth of paying off shingles.  I have decided not to borrow at all, and pay for it as I go.  Using Lowes card with 0 interest for materials, and paid cash for labor.  The windows and siding I am doing with some help from friends with experience.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2017)

The biggest problem with old windows is the installation procedure or lack of it that was used. So you may find things to be fixed below windows as well as what you expect to find.

Where I live standard size windows are cheaper than custom sized windows. 
The difference is that standard sizes come in increments of 2 inches in width and height and come 1/2 inch smaller than that.
That gives you room to have the peel and stick flashing bellow and to have 1/4" space all around. In an opening that is framed in 2" increments 
So you may want to measure the rough opening that you have and in some places you can save money by changing the rough in a little.
It is fairly easy to make them a little narrower and a little shorter or longer. 
The new ones with the J channel are fine but if you want to dress them up a little with trim you will want the ones with out the J channel.
 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VOrk1MuWY[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 20, 2017)

The friends with experience part of your plan may dictate how you go forward. Does the guy know how to install either type of window? If his experience is limited, you may want to stick with what he knows.


----------



## Argyle (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello Neal.  Thanks for your reply.  Your comment has helped me.  A friend came over yesterday and we looked at the next phase.  I will post in the next few weeks.  I may have some pictures too.


----------



## Argyle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the realism Joe.  Since it is where I live, and I didn't win the lottery (I don't play it), it has to be worth fixing!!  lol.  I have decided to do a little at a time, after all, how do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time.  I will post pics of the project (my house) in a week or so.  Thanks again.


----------



## Argyle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for your comment.  The roof is done.  Siding and windows are next.  Will keep posting.


----------



## Argyle (Jan 22, 2017)

Slow and steady is also how we are taking on the project.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## randomthing421 (Apr 20, 2017)

So, how everything is going, Argyle? You made no post since a last few weeks. Eagerly waiting to know how you have done so far.


----------

